# Help Identifying Bicycle Schwinn



## Arrington (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello,

  I just picked this schwinn bicycle up at a car swap meet over the weekend.  I am new to the vintage bicycle site.  I know its a schwinn but I want to know what model i guess you would say, that it is?  Also, I have not scene this color before, any special reason?  What color is this.  It look to be a greenish yellow color and white.  Serial number is F189783 which i believe is a 1949 model.  Any help would be appreciated, thanks Jason


----------



## mdtrek (Oct 19, 2009)

*still a newbie too*

I am still new to this but this is a really cool bike.  Plus those other bikes I see in the background are pretty neat looking as well. I am so wanting a bike with a tank on it. I have not come across any yet.  Good find and way to go being lucky.


----------



## Arrington (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks, this one is for my wife, and I am trying to get it cleaned up now,  Its hard to believe how much the paint has came out with all the rust stains on it.  Comeing along pretty good.  Just need to get a couple parts.  

I have had a time myself finding tank bicycles.  There out there keep looking.  
I came up with a higgins colorflow just in looking for this bicycle.  Its all original.  There out there.


----------



## mdtrek (Oct 19, 2009)

*pics*

I would love to see what it looks like after you have cleaned it up. Please include pics so we can all see.


----------



## ram.1950 (Oct 20, 2009)

Was that Monark in the background for sale? I'm drawn to them like a magnet.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 20, 2009)

*You are the proud owner of a early 50's Schwinn Starlet*



Arrington said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just picked this schwinn bicycle up at a car swap meet over the weekend.  I am new to the vintage bicycle site.  I know its a schwinn but I want to know what model i guess you would say, that it is?  Also, I have not scene this color before, any special reason?  What color is this.  It look to be a greenish yellow color and white.  Serial number is F189783 which i believe is a 1949 model.  Any help would be appreciated, thanks Jason




Nice Rare color - mint green & ivory - NICE -- this bicycle came with a Rocket Ray headlight on the front fender if it is a balloon version which it appears to be - also - Chome S-2 rims were standard - as well as a nine hole Schwinn rack ( the one it presently has is in-correct ) -- great find -- nothing rides like the old Balloon Bicycles  ...ENJOY


----------



## Arrington (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Frank for the info.  I need to get some pics of it posted not that all the rust stains have came off, you can really see the color now.  Just need original rack, head light now, and my wife to decide what she wants to do on the seat.  Hopefully I can get some new pics posted of it back together, with some new white walls on it.  I will keep everyone posted.  Thanks again.  Jason


----------



## Arrington (Oct 20, 2009)

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w38/jasonlaura98/IMG_09461.jpg


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 22, 2009)

*It is looking more like a odd colored ladies*

With all the rust & crust on it I thought it was a 50's Starlet but it looks like a rare colored ladies 1949/50 1st year Starlet - model D-67 --- Nice odd colored bike --- great job getting her clean --- Cool bike --- a keeper ---


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 22, 2009)

*I was correct - 1949/50 1st year Starlet*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> With all the rust & crust on it I thought it was a 50's Starlet but it looks like a odd colored ladies version of the men's B-6 --- Now that she is clean I see the darts and pinstripes on her --- I would still have a Rocket Ray Light on the front fender --- Where is the serial number located & what are the first few letters & numbers G01xxx ?? this will help determine the year --- I appears to have holes for a early 50's large oval head badge --- and what color pinstripes are on the rims --- Nice odd colored bike --- great job getting her clean --- Cool bike --- a keeper ---




Windswept Green is the main color - Chrome S-2's  --- WOW how cool & rare --- 

here is the link from the catalog from Tom Findley's site 

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1950_08.html


----------



## Arrington (Oct 22, 2009)

By the serial # it shows its a 1949 model, Thanks Jason


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Oct 22, 2009)

*Great Colorway, Awesome Find!*

That really is a great colorway!  Good job cleaning it up...please keep us posted on what She ends up looking like!

-BATM!


----------



## mdtrek (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rust*

Looks good tell me how  you got the rust off your bike and kept the paint without damaging it.  I have a rust schwinn hollywood ladies bike and would appreciate the advice.


----------



## Arrington (Oct 22, 2009)

I just used a white shop rag and some soft scrub.  I think you could use rubbing compound and  get the same results.  Thanks Jason


----------



## Arrington (Oct 24, 2009)

Heres the bike back together


----------

